
Scan 10M websites for X-Recruiting headers - Iwillgetby
https://medium.com/@alexanderravikovich/scan-10m-websites-for-x-recruiting-header-in-go-fa85816da994
======
Iwillgetby
Here is the results json file.
[https://github.com/spaiz/hrscanner/blob/master/report/result...](https://github.com/spaiz/hrscanner/blob/master/report/results.json)

